# Jaws II



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Max & I were playing with one of his favourite toys, a straw and I took a few close-up digital pictures. These 2 turned out pretty strange, even for Max. He never ceases to amaze me. Cats rarely expose their teeth for very long so it is quite interesting. I never knew his teeth were this big. They need a good brushing, that's for sure!


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Those are some scary fangs! :shock:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Oh my! :shock: Look at those fangs. The first pictures cute. You get a real close up of his big nose.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

heh-heh.....he's got some serious fangs for sure. I love getting him going and taking pictures, I never know how they are going to turn out until I upload them to the computer. These 2 turned out really freaky. 

My sister is an expert at brushing cat teeth so I will ask her to do Max next time she's in town. His teeth are not as clean as I had hoped. 

....yes, I am very proud of Max. He is one-of-a-kind and deserves to be spoiled. I am also proud of Ben, but he doesn't like the camera. The flash scares him.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I love photoshop...


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

LOL thats cute. What big teeth you have max. Better to eat little airplanes with. :lol:


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

that's a classic , cool close up of max and really cool photoshop work bean


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Excellent Bean, you even got the shadows. Another keeper!!


----------

